# ADAT Cable Question



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

Does anyone know of a durable ADAT optical cable?

I need one for live recording and live recording can be pretty rough on the gear.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

There are rugged optical field solutions out there but majority of them uses LC-duplex connectors and I not sure how to interface ADAT with it. I tried googling a bit but couldn't find much info about the issue.Anyways check the Neutrik site:

http://www.neutrik.com/fl/en/audio/204_23812864/OpticalCon®_Cables_productlist.aspx

-Tomi


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks. I'll have to do some digin'.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

just unload the cable last and pack it first. ive not really had much probs with opticals but remember not to wrap them under about 7 inch circles.

if your really worried buy some of those very scarry cheap mic cables (in the uk we have some 10 foot ones available for cheaper than a neutric connector!!) three will do four if its a few opticals, cut the ends off them and tape all the opticals to one of the cables then tape the other cables arround so the opticals are cocooned in the middle. bit over kill i know but works wonderfully and the cables cant be wrapped too tight.

beware to support the ends though as its quite a weight!!!


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

Ha!
That's a clever way to protect a cable.

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh, and BTW... Welcome lo-fi.

What are you using in the studio?

I use Akai's DPS24, Adobe Audition 1.5 and 2.0, and Sound Forge 8.
My monitors are Event ASP-8s and I pod headphones. (not sure which are more valuable to the poartability of my mixes :scratchhead


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

recording through a mixtreme192 card either using the topaz desk pres or some from a cp600 console, am in the process of building 4 'green pres' then 4 tube pres after that.

for mixing its either in the box or via rme cards into ada8000 boxes to the topaz again, mainly just summing.

as for DAW, theres only one for me!! SAW studio.

as for computer.

main is
athlon 3500
3gb ram
2 x 250gb hd
mixtreme192 card
2 rme 9632 cards

dual head graphic thing

second
athlon 3200
1gb ram
2 x 80gb hd
2 x 320gb hd

mainly just storage

monitors are really bad!!

wharfdale 8.1 pros (if thats the biggest of the two) Active
or 
behringers truth B2031A, again active

or dt100 headphones, but as the room has no neighbours those rarely!!

some people get caught up in the quality wars, as somebody who records rather than plays these days i am a bit more subjective. you may think that 192kHz and 24 bit is nessesary, but when you plug that les paul into a marshall stack, belive me you are gonna have to be one of a player to warrant it!!

i have had this arguement with a few guys recently on another forum i visit. to me you need a tuned room, excellent mics, top pres and converters, word clock from god and a player at the top of the game before anything above 44.1 is needed in my prefered genre (punk and metal) or your just wasting time.

ask most guitarists though and they warrant it:bigsmile:

Iain


----------

